# [SPONSORED] ASPHIAX - VENATOR Class Republic Star Destroyer (Scratch Build)



## ASPHIAX

Ok, lets start by building a simple frame to see if it all will fit !
I always do this phase of a build. Slam together a couple of pieces of cheap mdf, saw some blocks of styrofoam (the size of the rads, psu, mobo and stuff) and move them around. You will be amazed at the configurations you can come up with that way.














































Then took the big step! Ordered a couple of aluminum 2 mm sheets that were delivered pre-bent!









Sawing and filing, sawing and filing, sawing and ....









At a certain I had to stop grinding the ALU as the petting zoo behind my house came complaining about the noise. I lie awake cause of that damn new donkey with its ... well whatever donkeys do and I have to stop during the day cause I make to much noise ... GRRRRR !!!!


















Oh well, its starting to take shape now. Now time to start thinking on the room for the side trays.









Also managed to score a couple of kilometer of old fiber optic cable from a datacenter project at my office. If i were to get the fiber optic cabling out I might be able to use that for the lighting setup I have planned. Will save a couple of hundred euro I think !









Well that was it for this weekend !
Laters !


----------



## Whitepants

Holy crap!

i don't think i can hit the subscribe button enough!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Here is another weekend update !!

Started work on the bulkheads !









I have 3 bulkheads planned cause the 2 mm aluplating should be strong enough to hold all the hardware but I am leaving room to place more if I need to!









Quickly mapped out the location of the fans, mobo window and psu intake. This is the bottom side now facing up. The intention is to place a mirror underneath the model as a base showing the bottomside hardware.









My fathersday present came early this year! Last week I got this beautifull aluminum bending table from my daughter









Put it directly to work !



























Also started on the back flaps. Everything will be covered with 1 mm styrene sheeting for the panelling and detailling



























Some nice lines already visible !


















And that was it for this week (well last week actually, lol)
Laters !


----------



## ASPHIAX

LOL, Thansk !
English is not my native language so I hope you will forgive the spelling errors and stuf!


----------



## Oberon

oh.......my......god........ that is so amazing.. subbed + rep


----------



## rancor

Subbed for sure


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> oh.......my......god........ that is so amazing.. subbed + rep


Thansk man !
I am translating the next update as we speak !


----------



## charleybwoy

Awesome! I wanna see more;p Keep goin Asphiax, i love your build!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed for sure


Thanks man !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> Awesome! I wanna see more;p Keep goin Asphiax, i love your build!


Ey dude! Thanks! Hoping to do work and provide updates on this baby every weekend!


----------



## Bonkers

This is too cool


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> This is too cool


Thanks !


----------



## Onions

theres more updates


----------



## Nitrogannex

I went to hit the subscribe button, and now my mouse is in peices


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> theres more updates


yes there is another one coming, the work I did this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> I went to hit the subscribe button, and now my mouse is in peices


HAHAHA, sorry but no mouses can be claimed against my insurance buddy ! LOL


----------



## ASPHIAX

Here is another weekend update !
Had a stagnight so couldnt do much but still a small update!

Started on the commando tower. even though this looks like a small and easy job, it actually was a lot of work getting the right angles and dimensions.




























This makes my blood run a little faster !









The engines need to be reworked offcourse. I want to do this according to spec but i had to place a couple of tubes to see the overal design


















The next step is converting the mdf bulkheads to aluminum and making the fan assembly for the bottomside of the ship. I will be going for the 6 x 92 mm fans that will be visible through the mirror, On top of that will be the 2 x 240 rads and 4 x 120 mm slim fans. The warm air can escape through a mesh on the top of the ship.

Laters !


----------



## ASPHIAX

Small update!
Cut out the mesh area's.
When I made this picture it crossed my mind to make the mesh like this but it would have to be reaised and stick out and would change the signature of the ship too much.
The marked area is going to be cut out to make room for the radiators and fanassembly.


----------



## csm725

Subbed


----------



## smex

did you gave up spoking weed so that you are that hyper-active`?!








GREAT builds! all of em..
can´t wait to see it finished.. gut gemacht


----------



## Slayem

That voyager model is amazing too!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> did you gave up spoking weed so that you are that hyper-active`?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT builds! all of em..
> can´t wait to see it finished.. gut gemacht


LOL, there was nothing left in my greenhouse ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> That voyager model is amazing too!


Thanks ! That one was honorary second at the coolermaster casemod contest in 2011.
The warp nacelles are the reservoirs and could move up and down to go to warpconfiguration.
Its decomisioned now as I needed the parts for the VENATOR


----------



## johnko1

I like every scratch build,so i subbed


----------



## ASPHIAX

I wish ... I wish ...


----------



## Artikbot

Th... Th... THIS IS AMAZING!!

So subscribed, the quality on this mod IS OVER NINE THOUSAND!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Th... Th... THIS IS AMAZING!!
> So subscribed, the quality on this mod IS OVER NINE THOUSAND!


Thanks !
LOL you know of my other build ... the 2001 - A Case Modyssey


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

IN!! I want an aluminum bender so bad! This is looking promising so far, and if your previous work is anything to go by, this will be epic!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> IN!! I want an aluminum bender so bad! This is looking promising so far, and if your previous work is anything to go by, this will be epic!


Thansk man ! Just got it for fathersday last week and I love it already!
Think this one will be as usefull as my powered fretsaw.


----------



## shadowhero18

All you need now is a sonic cutter!!







maybe next year! i love star wars builds... hmmmm. i wonder why


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> All you need now is a sonic cutter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe next year! i love star wars builds... hmmmm. i wonder why


LOL, another use for a lightsaber ! Should cut a couple of mm of alu easy !!!

Here is another quick pic of the status!


----------



## liquidzoo

Incredible!

Can't wait for more!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Incredible!
> Can't wait for more!


Thanks man !
There will be a major update this weekend !


----------



## pvt.joker

subbed for awesomeness.. on a star wars level, and a custom case level.. great work!


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

OK,time to subscribe,this is awesome work,will gladly follow the progress








Wish I had the skill and energy for stuff like this,very impressive...


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> subbed for awesomeness.. on a star wars level, and a custom case level.. great work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> OK,time to subscribe,this is awesome work,will gladly follow the progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had the skill and energy for stuff like this,very impressive...


Thanks guys! This is a labor of love for me, although my wife sometimes think I am nuts for spending so much time on a computer.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Here is a teaser of tonights work !


----------



## shadowhero18

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Here is a teaser of tonights work !


If that's ported out the bottom you might just have a hover craft!








That'd be a neat trick..


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> If that's ported out the bottom you might just have a hover craft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a neat trick..


http://hight3ch.com/worlds-first-hover-board


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> http://hight3ch.com/worlds-first-hover-board


Yeah, loved the Mythbusters episode when they both built their own "hovercraft" from leaf blowers


----------



## Badwrench

Another amazing build - subbed early this time.


----------



## Erick Silver




----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Yeah, loved the Mythbusters episode when they both built their own "hovercraft" from leaf blowers


Yeah loved that one too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Another amazing build - subbed early this time.


Thanks man ! This is a true concept build so dont know where its gonna end. Gonna have to redo the 3 hour work of yesterday cause its not to my liking. I have been known to rip out a weeks work cause its just off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


HAHAHAHA ! That's a good one !


----------



## ASPHIAX

Here is another weekend update (23-6-12)

This was the status of the topside where i left off the other day.


Cut out the marked section to make way for the fans and radiators.








The started on the fan assembly ! The bottom side will feature these 6 x 92 mm Be Quiet 1800 pwm fans.


This is the bottom side thats visible !








This is really bugging me. I had to bend the alu the old way... with a hammer. This is the result. This will not do.
After the styrene covering you wont be able to see it, but I will know its there. So I will replace it !




Cut away the bent pieces and reinforced the fan tray with some 12 mm rods I had left over from the AT-AT. Will have to file it down to a better degree but its an improvement already.


Could have continued work but my saw blades were all used up, the last one broke (off course) 5 minutes after closing time of the local hardware shop ...

Untill the next update !


----------



## iCrap

Wow this is awsome, subbed.


----------



## AlderonnX

So epic.. *plays darth vador song in head


----------



## drunkenvalley

Now I'm almost awkwardly tempted to figure out if it's possible to make a hoverboard PC... But anyway, this is an -amazing- project.


----------



## jvjessen

Fantastic! I love the attention to detail.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Wow this is awsome, subbed.


Thansks !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> So epic.. *plays darth vador song in head


LOL, sometimes i just put one of the movies on as background , very inspirational !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Now I'm almost awkwardly tempted to figure out if it's possible to make a hoverboard PC... But anyway, this is an -amazing- project.


Hahaha, that i would pay for to see man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvjessen*
> 
> Fantastic! I love the attention to detail.


Thanks, thereal detailing will come later when I will put in the fiberoptic lighting and start detailing the hull !


----------



## drunkenvalley

"No, that's not a harrier. That's my PC. Yes, it hovers." ouo Oh man, that'd be a fun project if I had the slightest know-how and tools.


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> So epic.. *plays darth FADEr song in head


corrected.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> "No, that's not a harrier. That's my PC. Yes, it hovers." ouo Oh man, that'd be a fun project if I had the slightest know-how and tools.


Just start somewhere and see where it will take you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> corrected.


LOL


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

everything is going as planned

subbed


----------



## ASPHIAX

Hmm, I need to start planning the internal hardware scheme and I am running into a problem. The topside will have red accents around the mesh area just like in this picture.










The engines are going to be fitted with white leds and lenzes like in this picture.









The idea is to make a bent plexiglass window just behind the fan assembly to give a view on the hardware through the mirrorbase under the ship. It should resemble the engines . Like this









What colourscheme should the internal hardware have and be complemented with what colour leds.

*Poll: What colour scheme should the internal hardware be ?*
[*]Red
[*]Blue
[*]White
Tussenstand:








Ook een poll maken? Klik hier


----------



## alexvdl

Looking awesome Asphiax. I'll be keeping a beady eye on this one


----------



## boogschd

starwars!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexvdl*
> 
> Looking awesome Asphiax. I'll be keeping a beady eye on this one


Thanks man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> starwars!


lol!


----------



## jvjessen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Hmm, I need to start planning the internal hardware scheme and I am running into a problem. The topside will have red accents around the mesh area just like in this picture.
> The engines are going to be fitted with white leds and lenzes like in this picture.
> The idea is to make a bent plexiglass window just behind the fan assembly to give a view on the hardware through the mirrorbase under the ship. It should resemble the engines . Like this
> What colourscheme should the internal hardware have and be complemented with what colour leds.


You could use RGB LEDs then you can change the color to any color you like.


----------



## mtbiker033

subbed for incredible awesome'ness!

the force is strong with this one


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvjessen*
> 
> You could use RGB LEDs then you can change the color to any color you like.


Damn somone is sharp here ! Sometimes you can be to close to a subject to notice whats right in front of you !
I have 200 Common Anode RGB frosted leds here with 30 TLC5940's to drive them. Add a new arduino and I am set.!
Thankjs for this very usefull contribution man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> subbed for incredible awesome'ness!
> the force is strong with this one


Thank you much I do !


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Saw you in the MaxPC article, you are officially a master modder







. Also, UPDATES!!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Saw you in the MaxPC article, you are officially a master modder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, UPDATES!!


LOL, yeah Brad did a good job on that article !
Dont know a bout mod master though, I am still very much a Padawan learner compared to most of the oldskool modders !
(I have been modding for about 1,5 years now)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

With the scratch building I would say you are more than a padawan







random question, what guage/thickness of aluminum would you recommend for a custom rad stand? I want it to be sturdy, and able to hold two rads and fans with out bending or flexing. Also, do cheap metal brakes work as well as more expensive ones? Are there reasons to pay more for a more expensive one? Thanks!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> With the scratch building I would say you are more than a padawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random question, what guage/thickness of aluminum would you recommend for a custom rad stand? I want it to be sturdy, and able to hold two rads and fans with out bending or flexing. Also, do cheap metal brakes work as well as more expensive ones? Are there reasons to pay more for a more expensive one? Thanks!


Thanks man !
I always do my structural work with 2 mm, internal 1,5 mm (more then strong enough for holding rads, hdd's and such) and for coverings 1 mm no point in making it all 2 or 3 mm, which will add to the overall weight (except for your wallet)
Sorry dont know guage conversions for that.

The brake in the article is actually the cheapest one I could find. Cost 135 euro, which you will easily get back if you can avoid modding services.
You can even build one yourself! Seen many tutorials online and on youtube for that. I am a bit of a tool freak though...
Good luck !


----------



## ASPHIAX

Unfortunately there is no weekend update this week!
My 23 month old daughter has been rushed to the hospital last monday with 7 times the amount of bloodsugar in her blood. Diabates 1 is the diagnosis.
I have been learning how to count carbohydrates and adjusting the insuline pump accordingly so there's no work done this week.
We are back from the hospital now but our life has been changed irreversibly.
Time out for now ...


----------



## GREG MISO

Wow that is a rough turn of events. Good luck and dont worry about the builds because family always comes first.

-Greg


----------



## dranas

I'm sorry to hear about this unfortunate turn of events. You daughter will be in our prayers.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> Wow that is a rough turn of events. Good luck and dont worry about the builds because family always comes first.
> -Greg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about this unfortunate turn of events. You daughter will be in our prayers.


Thank you , that is very kind of you !

Yeah one minute you are sawing a piece of aluminum, next minute you are racing to the hospital after the call from the doctor.
Luckily there is much they can do now with pumps and auto uploads to the hospital and such.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Thank you , that is very kind of you !
> Yeah one minute you are sawing a piece of aluminum, next minute you are racing to the hospital after the call from the doctor.
> Luckily there is much they can do now with pumps and auto uploads to the hospital and such.


I work for a bunch of docs in a Diabetes center, so I see all the new and upcoming devices to help control and maintain diabetes. As a computer guy, you'll have all kinds of stuff at your disposal to keep very good track and management of your daughter's disease. feel free to PM me if you ever need anything with the software side of pumps/meters etc..


----------



## Sammca

Just read this thread, hope your daughters okay (Got a girl the same age here, 25 months now.)

Hope your able to return to build also, it looks amazing also.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Yes, hope all is going well!


----------



## Mordreth

Sorry to hear about your daughter. As a type 1 myself, it is a lot of work, but carb counting and insulin dosing will soon become second nature.
Awsome build!
Subbed.


----------



## madbrayniak

WHAT! freaking awsome!

I havent watched star wars in a long time....i need to do that


----------



## ASPHIAX

Thanks people for all the support and private messages and such ! Its still not easy but we are getting there !
I am happy to announce that work on the Venator will continue on the 1st of januari.

In the mean time I am building my personal machine called the BORG COSMOS II
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327924/borg-cosmos-ii


----------



## sebkow

AMAZING. No other way to put it jesus...


----------



## sinnedone

Wish you the best with your family.

This looks awesome but i have a quick question...First pic is that some tron inspired godness back there?


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> AMAZING. No other way to put it jesus...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Wish you the best with your family.
> This looks awesome but i have a quick question...First pic is that some tron inspired godness back there?


Yeah Its one of my Concepts I am working on. Dont know if it will ever come into reality though. Got so much more other stuff that I want to build.
This is a mockup. I always do this phase to test out if I have enough room and if the design "flows"


----------



## AParshJK

What happened to this build?


----------



## MagicPuffin

Wow, this just has to been the most interesting piece of truly custom porn!


----------



## GermanFox-PC

When do we see the next update, please?


----------



## ASPHIAX

A long time ago In a galaxy far far away ...


----------



## McMogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> A long time ago In a galaxy far far away ...


excite!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Completed she is not , change soon come I believe


----------



## ASPHIAX

Ok I am getting no response from anybody on overclock as to my question on what to do with my buildlog so I will just post it .
(please admins, get in touch with me, i dont mind paying for the hop over into the sponsored section)


----------



## ASPHIAX

*"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer*

Legend has it that the dragon has nine sons.
Each of whom inherited at least one great talent from their father the great Imperial Dragon.

The 7th son YAZI is the most warlike and fearsome.
With his perpetual wrathful glare, four legs, long tail and long horns he strikes fear into the enemies hearts.
This is the dragon that signifies victory in battle and enhances the morale and strength of soldiers

*Carrying Yazi into battle will assist any warrior's triumph over enemy forces!*


----------



## ASPHIAX

*"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer UPDATE 001*

Hi, my name is ASPHIAX also know as Sander van der Velden and I am from the Netherlands.
I have been modding since 2011 but involved some way or other with computers since 1992 when I got my first MSX computer.
You may have seen some of my mods come by like the IMPERIAL AT-AT and the USS EURISKO - Intrepid Mark II Class

I am a true SCIFI nut and so I usually build my mods around that theme but... it must also have a good story
So one day I came across the legend of the Imperial Dragon and his nine sons and instantly knew this was to be the background story for the Venator.

For me modding is about idea's that wont leave you alone. That moment when your modders eye catches something and you just have to build it.
So was it with the YAZI for me. After the AT-AT, the Venator class is my favorite Star Wars ship and I knew I had to build a gaming rig into it someday.

This build started for me about 2 years ago just after finishing the EURISKO.
I was looking to do another big ship build but after starting I soon realised I didnt have the skills or the tools to make it like I wanted to.
I dont want to rush or do a half assed job and so I parked the YAZI in storage for when someday I was better at building with aluminum.
So I studied and studied, researched materials, worked with aluminum, worked with CNC's and laser cutters for 2 years.

And now thanks to my MSI and my sponsors I have the opportunity to build her!!!
Thanks ever so much for that!

Here are some of the 3D work I did for the build and some low spec renders


----------



## ASPHIAX

*"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer UPDATE 001 continued*

The Beginning of a build for me is always sketches on paper. Just to see if the hardware blocks can be positioned in a way to augment the model, make it look better or bolder.
I do not want my builds to be a model with somewhere a pc stuffed inside, the pc has to be a part of the model.
So I drew and drew on a sunbed on a beach on holiday in Portugal.


----------



## ASPHIAX

*"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer Hardware Update*

The YAZI is going to have some awesome internal systems to combat enemies.

*The Gaming System is going to consist of the following :*

*Mainboard* - MSI B150m Mortar matx board
*Graphics Card* - MSI 780TI Lightning (Only 12 made specifically for overclocking)
*RAM* - Avexir Blitz 1.1 32GB DDR4 3000MHz - White
*Processor* - Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz
*SSD(s)* - TBD
*Power Supply* - Thermaltake toughpower DPS G 850W Platinum

*The Liquid Cooling System will consist of the following :*

*CPU Cooler* - Thermaltake Pacific W1 CPU Water Block
*GPU Cooler* - Custom GPU Block by Diamond Cooling
*Coolant PUMP* - Thermaltake Pacific P1 Black D5 Pump w/ Silent Kit
*Radiator* - 480 40mm high
*Fittings* - Thermaltake Pacific G1/4 - Black
*Coolant* - TBD
*Reservoirs 2x* - ModWithMe 50mm Tube Reservoirs with custom 3d printed Venator Engine cover
*Tubing* - Thermaltake PETG 16mm OD tubing

*ModWithMe Additional Features will consist of the following:*

*Laser Array* - 8 fat green 5mw lasers
*Lights* - 0.5mm fiberoptic strands
*Laser/Light Control* - Arduino programmable micro processor


----------



## ASPHIAX

*"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer 3D Printing Update 001*

Since the venator went into storage and I went off to pursue my dreams I learned a lot.
Learned about materials, fabrication, design and so much more.
So I decided I needed to build the YAZI in a different way then what I was used to before (ie jump in feet first and hope for the best lol)

I think that 3D printing is the way of the future of casemodding. To be able to create any (case)structure you want, any mounting option you want, any decoration theme you want, all from the comfort of your house is what I believe will be happening in the next few years. Offcourse you will need to use common sense like "reservoir before pump" and mounting a drainport 2 cm above your PSU is still not a good idea, but the way we look at computer systems and how they should be constructed is about to get a major overhaul. (ok rant off)

So I bought myself a 3D printer after a LOT of research. I decide on the TAZ5 from Lulzbot.
When you get past the name (lul means d!ck in dutch) its one hell of a machine.
Travel speed 185mm/sec, print speed 80mm/sec, dual extruder option and a nozzle that can heat upto 400 degrees. That means its capable of aluminum powder and carbonfiber printing.









So I started learning how to design and print.
Here is the first print ever I did on the machine and its a part of the detailing (also called Greebles or Nurnies) that I am planning to put on the YAZI.









Not too bad I think, but it has lots of room for improvement.

After several test prints I decided it was time to up the stakes.
This engine part will hold a reservoir. (there will be 2 with and 2 without)


















BUT , lets make it interesting and connect the 2 reservoir engines


















This is what i mean with iteration based building. Small to large but in steps.









Some shots from the print itself. It different then with designing for laser or cnc. You think in single lines mostly when you design for those, for 3D printing you have to think in 2 lines as a wall.
Small but important difference IMO.


















So that was it for this update, the final design and prints will come in a later update!

Have a good one!


----------



## sinnedone

Nice, I'm glad to see this come back after all this time.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice, I'm glad to see this come back after all this time.


Thanks man, it kept itching in the back of my mind!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Working my ass off in the 3D files atm.
If all goes according to plan, we can start cutting and welding aluminum this weekend.

FINALLY getting my hands dirty again with some REAL work lol


----------



## ASPHIAX

Somebody asked me where the hell I was going to put the YAZI When it was finished ..
Well right next to these !










Got some filament in today, time to crank up the volume !


----------



## ASPHIAX

OK, I am going to need your help regarding the detailling of the hull.
Will it be option 1 or 2?
1. The horizontal lines will be lower and have more detail like structures etc,
2. More fine detail with structures here and there ..
Let me know !


----------



## Regnitto

Subbed. This looks awesome!!!!!!! Love the AT-AT too


----------



## sinnedone

I like the symmetry of 1,but I believe 2 will be a more accurate representation no?


----------



## McMogg

I prefer 2, but it is your call eventually..
Surely go for the design that would help cooling performance / structure the most?


----------



## Dortheleus




----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Subbed. This looks awesome!!!!!!! Love the AT-AT too


Thanks man, yeah I got a craving for studioscale pc's lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I like the symmetry of 1,but I believe 2 will be a more accurate representation no?


Yes it is more like the original, but I dont want to just copy the original. Thats unique and stay unique.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMogg*
> 
> I prefer 2, but it is your call eventually..
> Surely go for the design that would help cooling performance / structure the most?


Unfortunately this has little to no impact on cooling. It will be place on top of a alumnium sheet of 1.5mm. Good call though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*


LOL


----------



## ASPHIAX

"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer Exterior bottom hull details

Well the design for the bottom hull is done and ready to print.
This was NOT a small job.

Here are the different iterations of the design from start to finish.


















Combined a little bit of design 1 with a lot from design 2 and extruded it as seperate blocks to get a highth difference as well.



















Quick shot to see the hight difference better.









And did a quick bend of the planes so you can get a good feel of the design when its on the YAZI.
The colour scheme might differ a bit in the end.









And offcourse there will be some styrene work done to detail it further.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dortheleus

Looking really good there.


----------



## Lefik

Subbed, pretty cool.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Looking really good there.


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Subbed, pretty cool.


Welcome, we got cookies


----------



## ASPHIAX

Sneak preview of the tower design


----------



## ASPHIAX

Requirements :
1 x 50mm acrylic tube
2 x 50mm acrylic disks
Sandpaper (wet/dry) ranging from 240 to 2000 in 5 steps
Cup of water
non abrasive cloth
silver polish
old molex cable
ACRYLIC glue that is water thin
Hypodermic needle
29/64 inch drill
Tap G1/4
Powered Drillmachine (or stationary drill)
Some old fittings and tube









Ok so instead of just showing I made my own reservoir, i want to show you how to make one yourself as it is pretty easy.
You just need to have the right tools and glue!









So I ordered 2 pieces of 50/3 mm tube and 4 pieces of 3mm acrylic cut into circles of 50 mm
Got some wet/dry sandpaper ranging from 240 to 2000 grit and start put your sandpaper on a completely flat surface









Above you can see how much you need to sand. The slightly coloured pieces are deeper and made by the sawteeth of the factory.
Just sand with the 240 grit until they have disappeared. Make sure you keep the tube completely level with the sandpaper and use a circular move.
No need to apply big pressure, if you notice that the tube is hopping over the sandpaper, use less force and smaller circles.

When you dont see anymore sawteeth marks, take the 600 grit and repeat the procedure ( i do at least 3 x 20 circles per side)









When thats done, time to break out the water. From 1000 I always use water, just works better
Stick the tube into the cup and pull the tube out leaving the drops on the tube and place it on the sandpaper.
That is enough water to sand it with.









After 20 circles, dip it again in the cup and repeat at least 3 x per side of the tube.
Continue with the 1500 and 2000 grit.









After finishing with the 2000 grit, it should look like this. You can start making out the reflections of the tube itself inside the acrylic.









Then the final step to make it perfectly smooth. Everybody has their own preferred brand but I always use this silver polish as it has no special chemicals added.
Those would possibly ruin the acrylic. You just have to try some on a old piece of acrylic and leave at least 24 hours to see if it degrades or stains the piece.









After the polish you should see a lot of internal reflections in the tube wall.









Next step, find yourself an old molex cable. You must have some lying around ;-)









Strip the cable and place 4 of the small strands between the tube and the disk.
This creates a very small cavity into which the acrylic glue will be "sucked"
This is called the capillairy action and is very usefull.









I was lucky to have found the last weld-on 3 in europe. They are not sold anymore due to a specific chemical thats used.
Appereantly you can make a bomb with it. But thats next on the MCGyver show ...
This can will probably be enough for my grandkids to build reservoirs with.

Take the syringe and suck a tiny amount out of the can. Then find the cavity between the tube and disk and VERY, VERY slowly push the glue out while following the cavity along the disk.
When you come to a strand, pull it out and continue. WATCH OUT : you will only have about 20 seconds to replace the tube if you knock it over or move it.
You will see the glue being sucked into the cavity and spread out.
DO NOT push on the tube, just let gravity work its magic.
(PUSHING will create a crackled appereance and potentially ruin the weld)









If you squirt out to much of the glue please do not be tempted to whipe it off as I intentionally did here.
The glue is so powerfull it will stain the acrylic. Just let it dry and use the previous method of sanding and polishing to clean it up.









As you can see here. Mind you, it will never become as transparant as it was so better safe then sorry!









Next up, drilling and tapping the G1/4 port.
I had a very hard time finding the correct drill as its a non standard size here in the netherlands.
Luckely I found the correct drill and tap over at the E22 store!









The human body and mind is perfectly capable of drilling perfectly straight but you can probably better do THIS .. with a vice or stationary drill.
The flakes you want is about the size above. Go very very slow, spinning to fast will melt the acrylic and ruin the reservoir.
Let gravity again do its work and blow away the flakes regularly from tube and vise.
WATCH OUT : The drill will lockup at some point , usually when almost through the acrylic. Be ready for it and immediately stop drilling.
Spin up the drill and gently push it down. The speed of the drill will remove the lockup part and you are cutting acrylic again!









Now onto tapping.









Again better to do this with a vice but you can do it by hand. Just takes some practise.
Drive the tap to about halfway , dont stop to soon, the fittings will like that ;-)









And two last tips ..

How to get those darned flakes out of the tube...
Do you know what the fastest way is to empty a bottle?
Fill the bottle with liquid and spin it so the liquid makes a vortex towards the cap. Air replacing the liquid inside will have a unobstructed way in while the water can get out.
Dont believe me, try it with a coke bottle!
Also, due to the vortex the flakes (lighter then water) will spin down in the center of the vortex and flush out in one go .. guaranteed!

And the last one : Simple Leaktest
Add the fittings and tube and for a leak test, keep one end of the tube closed off with a finger and blow on the tube on the other end.
Put the entire reservoir under water (use a bucket or a bath) and if you see bubbles, you got a LEAK!
(see if you can add some additional glue, if not start again unfortunately!)









And there you have it, your own tube reservoir.
Thanks for watching and if you like this DIY (or have some improvements or comments) leave me a comment.
Starting to think I am talking to myself here lol
Untill next time!
Mod-on


----------



## sinnedone

HMMMMMMM cant wait to see more.

Nice work so far.


----------



## nzphil

Subbed! This is going to be epic!


----------



## ASPHIAX

LOL thanks!
I hope people can see the subtle ironies of my post ;-)


----------



## vaeron

SUBBED!! I need to find a 3d printer, I've actually wanted to do the same thing. I just got Battlefront last night so I'm going to be out of modding for a bit but will be watching this thread intently


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> SUBBED!! I need to find a 3d printer, I've actually wanted to do the same thing. I just got Battlefront last night so I'm going to be out of modding for a bit but will be watching this thread intently


Yeah that are the things I am giving up at the moment. Need all the time to get this baby ready, so wont be playing any Battlefront unfortunately ...


----------



## ASPHIAX

Did a quick test fitting of the reservoir. The resholder is very solid and has a good overall feel.


















The benefit of designing with 3D is that just before the final version was ready to print I thought it might be handy to have a inbuilt LED wiring channel in one of the legs.









They are multiplying ...









And after so additional love and care they are now ready for airbrush and lighting !










Untill the next update !


----------



## ASPHIAX

And finally the 3rd engine designed and printed !










The force is strong in your family ..





















Also started on the lightplan for the YAZI by covering the internals of the engines with aluminum tape



















You know you are getting good progress when you start designing the hardware / internal structures of your build ..


----------



## ASPHIAX

And to show what can go wrong if you design to fast and dont take enough time to properly analyse the part you have created in 3D.

Printing supersmooth, almost looks like a mirror with no feelable bumps or lines ...


the 3D design is missing a single surface somewhere deep in the design ..


After some fidling and testing in the printsoftware it turned out ok ...


Why not use the misprint for a glue ....


Laters !


----------



## ASPHIAX




----------



## DarthBaggins

Hope to see this one finished


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hope to see this one finished


Well it better be ...

Working on the greebling ...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol


----------



## sinnedone

Looking good there sir.

Now bring the metal shop back to my house when your done please.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Burn in the belly of the Sarlacc that rebel scum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looking good there sir.
> 
> Now bring the metal shop back to my house when your done please.


Thanks!
I wish this was my shop. I went to visit one of the best aluminum modders of all time who happens to live 20 minutes from my house.
His 6Kw laser beast is always hungry


----------



## ASPHIAX

"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer Greebles and Lighting update

So here we are with a new update. Time flies and I knew I had to get going on these two parts very soon.
The reason why the Star Wars ships (and others) look so "real" is because of the scale and the use of Greebles.
Greebles are the little structures and depth variations and shapes you see on the outside of the models.
That gives it the sense of scale and tricks the mind into saying, hey that looks like a hangar, but wait see how small it is compared to the whole ship.
Damn that ship must be HUGE !!









So I started greebling with the help of a friend of mine Mortum. He helped create all the little ingle structure types that I could combine to form larger structures.
Normally you would do this with parts of styrene from scalemodels and this is called kitbashing. I did it digitally lol.









Once I had the size I wanted, I overlayed it onto the model of the YAZI


















And there we have the base structure of the armour panelling.









Then came the hard part. Creating shapes that resemble something that you can (probably) find on a starship.
This 20 cm piece is the result of 8 hours scaling, cutting, removing, adding, rotating parts and pieces into new shapes.


















Here is the end result. I love my 3D printer. Didnt expect it to come out this crisp.
Here you can also see what I mean with "It has to mean something"

This is the mechanism for the 2 Heavy and 3 medial proton torpedo launchers.
From right to left :
You have to have some type of generation apparatus (far right) , then the protons beams have to be aligned and injected into a collection chamber (middle)
Then you need to condense and accelerate the beams into torpedo shape for firing by the launchers on the far left.









So onto the next challenge, how to light the ship properly.
First attempts obviously failed.
Tried cutting into the printed PLA with a dremel but the end result was far from what I wanted.
If only I had some channels into which I can put the fibers for the light.









Oh wait ... Lets print that into the design...









In my opinion properly lighting is lighting which you can see when the light is off.
Offcourse you need some light point to accentuate certain parts but ..
Getting the holes into the PLA was proving a REAL challenge ..
Tried: dremel drill, Dremel with cnc mill, thin tipped solder iron, glowing wire, handdrill all didnt give the quality or speed needed to finish the project on time
PLA is different stuff compared to polystyrene thats for sure!









The answer : Good oldfashioned brute force. Use a very thin (just wider then your fiber) screwdriver and make sure you print the object the right way.
You have to just break through into the cavity of the internal structure and ou on the other side!
Only took about 3 days of testing methods to figure that one out. lol
But hey, its all fun and games right ...


You almost couldnt see the holes in the one of the previous pictures ..









Also had to change from 0.75mm to 1.5mm fiber cable as the 0.75 was way to small for this scale.
And i didnt have a 1mm screwdriver ;-)









I love that not only you can create beautifull things with the printer, but also practical things.
Here is a fiber to led coupling. with just enough room for the led (0.2mm space left) and room for 20 fibers that will be guided by the tapered internal structure of the coupling
to the exact degrees of the led beam (60 degrees in this case) The result optimal light usage and less power needed!


Well that was it for this one.
Welding the main body tonight so pretty stoked for the next update !

Let me hear your thoughts !


----------



## Dortheleus

Looking really good.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nice addition on the lights


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Looking really good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nice addition on the lights


Thanks!
Now to make 500 more holes ...


----------



## Regnitto

Great work! those led's look awesome!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Thanks!
> Now to make 500 more holes ...


Done by Sunday then, right?


----------



## sinnedone

Nice detail work. It's always the most time consuming, but ties everything in so nicely.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Great work! those led's look awesome!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Done by Sunday then, right?


Hahaha, first have print some more parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice detail work. It's always the most time consuming, but ties everything in so nicely.


Yeah I think so too. Dont have the time to go into superdetailing but the greebles with the leds will look pretty sweet i think.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Finally it was time to do the work for the aluminum body!
And who better to check your work then one of the best aluminum builders, Pascal de Greef.
After driving to his house (20 minutes) I had the honour to sit and play around with his Next Level desk. What a piece of engineering. The lifts in the legs raised the whole desk up to my chin and all the way down to my knees. Build quality over 9000000!!!!


















Almost reluctant we left his desk and house to start work on the body.
We had to cut just one last plate, the bottom hull ...

This is the beast. 20mm steel is nothing for this Nitrogen 6Kw flastbedlaser



























The main man himself : Pascal De Greef!









Then we had to do some bending









I designed the hull parts with a Male/Female connector method. Easy aligning of the parts and you also have a got place to put the welds.



















Folding the sides with the large amount of holes cut out proved to be a challenge as we had to do that by hand. Learning so much about this design. Got at least 15 points of improvements for the next one (wait whut ??? That comes later ;-) )









Finally all the correct pieces in place. And you can see we had to change welding method from MIG to TIG as it was putting to much heat into the aluminum and the test pieces deformed pretty easily.
Full 3 mm aluminum next time!









To cover up all the unattractive parts I also designed a midplate which will have a black and white vinyl decoration.


















I truly felt like Anakin building his podracer in part 1.









I dropped off Pascal at 3.30 am and got home at 4 am.
Thanks Pascal, your work and help really meant a lot to me. You are truly a gifted person!

The kids woke me up at 6 to find all the parts in the living room.









The fan/radiator cage I had to design to make sure there was proper airflow!



























And there we have the whole YAZI built up for a test fitting.









So happy to be at this stage already but SO much more work to do in just a few weeks now.









Also all the parts of the system are starting to show up !









First the beautifull B150M Mortar by MSI and the 1200 toughpower grand by thermaltake!









Then the well designed AVEXIR 2400 Blitz DDR4 16GB RAM kit.
Cant wait to light these babies up!









Then a beautifull black and white mouse and keyboard by Ttesports.









And Finally a whole assortement of thermaltake fittings, Pacifice W1 CPU cooller, P1 Pump with silent kit, Tubler Petg tubing and whatnot...









I feel blessed to have such a group of great sponsors that believe in my ability and have enabled me to build this dream of mine! Hats off to you!

Now to start printing the Venator "Skin"

Laters!

:dremel:


----------



## ASPHIAX

Now on the printer ..
A miniature (20% of original) exterior hull


----------



## sinnedone

Hmmmm need more.









THose metal works skillz are awesome indeed. very happy for you to see it coming together like it is.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Hmmmm need more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THose metal works skillz are awesome indeed. very happy for you to see it coming together like it is.


Yeah indeed!
Hopefully this one will be so succesfull that i can afford a larger bed printer. Then I could print it out.
But seeing something you designed come to life like that is like a birth of some sort of aluminum beast.
hahaha


----------



## ASPHIAX

Funny little print, just scaled the top layer a bit too much!









You know what the fun part about 3D printing is?
There's always something sweet waiting for you when you wake up.









Result of the 2nd greeble sessie !


----------



## ASPHIAX

Final result of the second greeble session, session 3 is already in its 16th hour of printing .. Only a few more !


Greeble session no 003


Whats next ???


----------



## Dortheleus

The fun of having a 3D printer.


----------



## Regnitto

Great detail! Making me jealous for a 3D Printer


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> The fun of having a 3D printer.


Yes and RSI from the long hours in the 3D software ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Great detail! Making me jealous for a 3D Printer


Thanks man! Seen a few printers come by in my research, well amazed how the taz5 is constantly outperforming my expectations.


----------



## ASPHIAX

I was so stressed for this print. At 3/4 into the print (16 hours) i started to notice the amount of filament on the spool was growing thin .
With the filament already in the guiding tube of the printer, it was finished at 20 hours with about 70cm of filament left ... Pfew ...
This will be the last picture update for a little while.
Need to slow down a bit and enjoy the music more.


----------



## SystemTech

Ahh man, why have i missed this






















This has to be one of the most incredible builds ive ever seen. You have literally planned things down to the finest detail.
The Res's are mind blowing as is all the #d printer work. The hours you must have spent designing those...

This has to be one of the best build overclock.net has ever seen if not the best


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Ahh man, why have i missed this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the most incredible builds ive ever seen. You have literally planned things down to the finest detail.
> The Res's are mind blowing as is all the #d printer work. The hours you must have spent designing those...
> 
> This has to be one of the best build overclock.net has ever seen if not the best


LOL, thanks. Yeah I like to plan my stuff to keep track of progress. I am totally chaotic otherwise.
But you know as the good man said : Chaos, good news!

Dont know about the best, just know I am having fun!


----------



## Craseder

Loving the build so far! I'd like to build something like this myself, but on a slightly smaller scale. Do you have any plans of publishing the 3d-models for the community? I'm new here, so I don't know what the rules on that are, specifically for sponsored builds. I only stumbled across this when I was looking for existing models of the Venator that I could edit in to a hollowed-out case of some sort, and here you are with a similar vision! I don't have near the amount of skill you do (read: probably none), but it's something that I'd love to improve on!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craseder*
> 
> Loving the build so far! I'd like to build something like this myself, but on a slightly smaller scale. Do you have any plans of publishing the 3d-models for the community? I'm new here, so I don't know what the rules on that are, specifically for sponsored builds. I only stumbled across this when I was looking for existing models of the Venator that I could edit in to a hollowed-out case of some sort, and here you are with a similar vision! I don't have near the amount of skill you do (read: probably none), but it's something that I'd love to improve on!


I would love to share the designs for the YAZI but out of professionalism towards my sponsors I cannot.
Sponsorship is like a contract (sometimes it actually involves contracts and NDA documents) and my sponsors have agreed to supply parts for a unique mod.
Except for myself, there is no one that can reproduce it unfortunately.

But I am interested in your comment about aquiring the skillsets to make one. I can help you in that area as I am doing with other modders also.
I also started off with models from the web and with enough time and insight I was able to make my own.


----------



## Craseder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> But I am interested in your comment about aquiring the skillsets to make one. I can help you in that area as I am doing with other modders also.
> I also started off with models from the web and with enough time and insight I was able to make my own.


I mostly just don't know where to start with 3d modeling, and haven't had time to do a lot of research in to the capabilities of each program. I tried downloading openSCAD and was immediately overwhelmed, and I'm currently looking in to SketchUp, and Maya is an option for me too. I just want to be able to take designs that I find and scale them for starters. I'll learn how to build from the ground up after that


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craseder*
> 
> I mostly just don't know where to start with 3d modeling, and haven't had time to do a lot of research in to the capabilities of each program. I tried downloading openSCAD and was immediately overwhelmed, and I'm currently looking in to SketchUp, and Maya is an option for me too. I just want to be able to take designs that I find and scale them for starters. I'll learn how to build from the ground up after that


Dont get me the wrong way this is not me being lame, or protectionist or trolling. But this is asking a woodsman who never seen a car to take the wheel and drive through London.
Internet 3D is very different to constructional 3D. All the internet designs that are out there are hollow. They are just shells of the real object. (except for the ones on dedicated 3d printing sites and stores offcourse)
Without knowing how to build something from the ground up, how are you going to support those shells and the hardware and take into account the airflow, heat, power needs and so on. You need to build a scratch build like this from the inside out.

In the meantime ..

The final loop has been found!


Inside the case I will be mounting several 3d printed PETG coolant tube guiders and supports, VGA and I/O space and some decoration.
You know when you have spent to much time in 3D when you start sketching it only also.


Only 300 left to solder Sander ... Pfew ...


----------



## ASPHIAX

First light ...









Lightning !


----------



## ASPHIAX




----------



## morencyam

That is amazing just by itself. The fact that it will also house a fully functioning PC is just the icing on the cake


----------



## SystemTech

Im speechless right now. That pic goves a good taste of the finished product and all i can say is WOW!!!!

+1 to what @morencyam said


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That is amazing just by itself. The fact that it will also house a fully functioning PC is just the icing on the cake


LOL thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Im speechless right now. That pic goves a good taste of the finished product and all i can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> +1 to what @morencyam said


Thanks man!
I have to rush to make it for the deadline, so i am making compromises by the minute for it to be ready.









And to think that with a small form factor GPU or two, I can make it about 30% smaller.
Except for the greebles. Those are at minimum dimensions for them to make any sense.
But thats an easy redesign once you have designed out the process.


----------



## taowulf

I can't repel fire of this magnitude.


----------



## Furious Pcs

wow



glad i didn't miss this


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I can't repel fire of this magnitude.


Shields up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> glad i didn't miss this


Thanks man!


----------



## Regnitto

epic


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> epic


Thank you!


----------



## ASPHIAX

I am sorry for the lack of updates from my side
There has been so much work done in the last few days but I need every minute I can get ..
Because the YAZI will be at the International CES 2016 in Las Vegas.
Here is the transport box for it ..


----------



## sinnedone

Oh nice, good for you.









What vendor is going to have it on display? Are you going?


----------



## Tomiger

I'll be wandering around CES, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for this, though I imagine it'll be hard to miss!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Oh nice, good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What vendor is going to have it on display? Are you going?


Yeah its great, not for the sheer amount of work yet to be done though ;-)
I will be flying out on the 3rd and leaving on the 10th, was already planning on going so its a great combo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomiger*
> 
> I'll be wandering around CES, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for this, though I imagine it'll be hard to miss!


We will be on the MSI booth so look us up!


----------



## ASPHIAX

"YAZI" - Venator Class Star Destroyer The BIG finale part 1
Ok so here is the big finale (wel part 1 of it at least)
Due to the fact that MSI asked if they could showcase the YAZI at the International CES 2016 in Las Vegas the whole time table changed.
I am very strict op planning, its the only way to get stuff done fast, but this was ridiculous. The call came in about a week before the cutting of the aluminum, hence the reason why Pascal and I worked untill 3 am to get it sorted.
I proved not to be the last day I was up untill late !
Here we go:
Started with the always nice smelling epoxy work on the tower


Then it was off to the dirty room for paint, got a nice anthracit paint. The pictures dont do it justice, its darker and less brown.


Quick test fitting


And finally the last of the about 300 holes!


With the holes done, it was time for the greeble basecoat.
The detail just popps out with this coat.


And a quick test fitting, sure looks good in aluminum


But thats not the plan. So gave it a healthy coat


And then a good black matte paintjob


With the black coat on I could finally start to epoxy the greebles onto the side hull


Meanwhile : That was the first box of 8 kg PLA, onto the next one!


Decision time, should i paint the greebles also in the anthracit coat?


So happy with the anthracit, it really has excellent licht action properties


I love doing test sessions lol


Houston we have a problem! That was the last of the 50 meters of fiberoptic cabling ...


Waiting for the fiber, I put myself to the next design challenge the motherboard tray and I/O backwall.


I just love waking up to fresh new custom parts


Ahh the joys of fiberoptic cabling. It wants to go in any way but the way you want it ..


But ... the force is strong ...


Poor mans glue clamp, well actually you can buy a lot of clamps for this grand 1200 watt powerhouse by Thermaltake!


Also installed the rest of the lighting for the tower.


Someone asked my what happened to my old build the USS EURISKO.
Well its standing next to my work pc acting as a side table lol


This looks just too cool not to share





Working 12 to 16 hours a day takes it toll ..


Installed the fans back into their housing. These are the original fans for the build 2 years ago. Try finding a decent 92mm fan these days ...


I discovered a neat trick while glueing the 3D printed PLA. You can cut into just one or 2 of the layers and bend it precisely


Me working the very last of the fibers, will be glad when this part is over ..



The hull needed a little old fashioned styrene love



I wish I still had my workshop, space runs out quick with my builds!


Me working the epoxy ..


Darth practising his one-liners ..


And there you have it, the result of the small ModMarathon ...

Post Project Carnage ..




And that was it for part 1 , stay tuned for part 2 and 3!

Have a good one!


----------



## ASPHIAX

So here is part II

I managed to get the hull painted two hours before the scheduled pickup for the CES.










Quick dry before the next layer. The weather was helping a lot!




























Got something very special planned for the radgrills.
3D printed red HDGlass radgrills!









The front in this picture is missing due to change in plans at the last minute.



















Love this picture, she looks so dark and grimey here !










I could not build the loop due to possible issues at customs.



























This must be one of my favorite views. Will look sweet with the loop installed.



















And finally with the lights on !!














































Had to dismantle all the hardware inside so again no issues at customs.










Made sure that it was very well strapped down and covered up ..










Bye bye baby!










And there you have it. From cradle to grave a complete log of how I built this first version!

Hope you enjoyed watching as much as I enjoyed building her!

On to the next one!

Regards

Sander aka ASPHIAX


----------



## DarthBaggins

wow, just amazing how well it's come together.







I would love to have one of these mounted from my ceiling lol


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> wow, just amazing how well it's come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have one of these mounted from my ceiling lol


Thanks man! This is as far as i could get it in the time that was left. I will be revisiting this build ;-)


----------



## confed

The amount of work and detail that went into this is astonishing. Truly amazing sir! I can't wait to see what you will come up with next.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Mother of God!

This is so amazing!


----------



## Wanou

Very impressive. Great job.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Mother of God!
> 
> This is so amazing!


LOL, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Very impressive. Great job.


Thanks!


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

Oh.....My.....God..............









You sir are a god of mods.... This mod is fantastic and love the detail you put into your builds!
Hats off to you this is phenomenal!!!
I look forward to any future mods you produce:thumb:


----------



## ignsvn

*The force is strong with this!*



* standing up, bow & slowly clap *


----------



## jlhawn

You my sir have amazing Talent.


----------



## caenlen

holy crap, where is the doctor to make you into a woman, cause i wanna make babies with you...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Oh sweet Jesus!


----------



## Liquored

Looking good!!!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equ1l13r1um*
> 
> Oh.....My.....God..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are a god of mods.... This mod is fantastic and love the detail you put into your builds!
> Hats off to you this is phenomenal!!!
> I look forward to any future mods you produce:thumb:


Thanks. With this new production process and planning, i am sure something is going to follow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> *The force is strong with this!*
> 
> 
> 
> * standing up, bow & slowly clap *


Lol thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> You my sir have amazing Talent.


Thank you. Hope it gets noticed someday ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> holy crap, where is the doctor to make you into a woman, cause i wanna make babies with you...


No such actions are permitted in the order ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Oh sweet Jesus!


Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquored*
> 
> Looking good!!!


Thanks!
This is a quick paintjob on a quick designed hull that needed to be printed quick. A LOT of room for improvement ;-)


----------



## Cyb3r

very nice hope you didn't have too much problems with customs like me when i moved to the usa


----------



## JTHMfreak

I had to share your build on my Facebook stuff, just too Damn awesome, this is the stuff that wet dreams are made of.
The detail, time, and patience, not to mention money that it took to build this, is mind blowing.
People such as yourself are an inspiration to myself and many others to get into the modding scene.
It really shows you, that if you have a vision, and work at it, that you can do anything.
Keep it up, and keep motivating the rest of us that are not worthy to attempt something great


----------



## kromar

absolutely amazing! i think this is teh coolest case ive ever seen:thumb:


----------



## Hyoketsu

That is one sweet rig! Can't wait to see your future builds


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> translation for the non dutch speakers : very nice hope you didn't have too much problems with customs like me when i moved to the usa


Yeah I try to be casual about it but it keeps me up at night ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I had to share your build on my Facebook stuff, just too Damn awesome, this is the stuff that wet dreams are made of.
> The detail, time, and patience, not to mention money that it took to build this, is mind blowing.
> People such as yourself are an inspiration to myself and many others to get into the modding scene.
> It really shows you, that if you have a vision, and work at it, that you can do anything.
> Keep it up, and keep motivating the rest of us that are not worthy to attempt something great


Thank you for your kind words. I think with todays home fabrication options the box market will soon change and anyone with the right attitude can build something they love!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> absolutely amazing! i think this is teh coolest case ive ever seen:thumb:


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> That is one sweet rig! Can't wait to see your future builds


Thanks, yeah got some off the beaten path rigs planned out that I can build now I upgraded my skillset ;-)


----------



## th3illusiveman

Amazing work


----------



## Triniboi82

Wow truly epic mod, the lighting gave it the perfect star destroyer look, well done and hope you post a video soon of it in action.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Amazing work


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Wow truly epic mod, the lighting gave it the perfect star destroyer look, well done and hope you post a video soon of it in action.


Yeah there will be a video shot at the CES


----------



## TUFinside

Even if there were no PC inside, that is impressive. The work of an adult with the mind of a child, I like it ! The force is definitely with you. Peace


----------



## Dagamus NM

This is beyond cool. Bravo. Well done.


----------



## SystemTech

Wow she came out nicely. Cannot wait to see the final pics CES 2016








Good job, has to be one of if not the best build on OCN


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Even if there were no PC inside, that is impressive. The work of an adult with the mind of a child, I like it ! The force is definitely with you. Peace


Thanks or wait did you just call me ... LOL
I am always reminded by einsteins quote: beyond complexity lies simplicity ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> This is beyond cool. Bravo. Well done.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Wow she came out nicely. Cannot wait to see the final pics CES 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, has to be one of if not the best build on OCN


Dont know about that man but I do know I am having fun again!


----------



## Cykososhull

PC mod of the decade award. Mother of gawd that is badass. Great work.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> PC mod of the decade award. Mother of gawd that is badass. Great work.


Lol thanks, is there such a thing ?


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Lol thanks, is there such a thing ?


If not, it should be created in your name.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> If not, it should be created in your name.


Nah man, just the thought that you would is enough! Thanks man.


----------



## num1son

But seriously that is awesome! I'll be looking forward to seeing it at CES.


----------



## ASPHIAX

LOL!
Yeah timed it just right didnt I hahahaha
You are welcome man!
Send me a message when you are there, I will open her up for you to have a look inside.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> LOL!
> Yeah timed it just right didnt I hahahaha
> You are welcome man!
> Send me a message when you are there, I will open her up for you to have a look inside.


Awesome, I will do that! Is it going to be at the booth on show floor or MSI's suite?


----------



## sinnedone

Keep updating man want to see the CES pics (hopefully well lighted booth) ad how you finish up the tubing etc.


----------



## FEAR.

This is insanely cool and an incredible amount of work been put into it!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Awesome, I will do that! Is it going to be at the booth on show floor or MSI's suite?


Booth on show floor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Keep updating man want to see the CES pics (hopefully well lighted booth) ad how you finish up the tubing etc.


Will do mate. Yeah already asked about the lighting. I can get a special light but we will have to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> This is insanely cool and an incredible amount of work been put into it!


Thank you. Labour of love!


----------



## Krahll

This is beyond awesome, period









As a Star Wars fan, and as someone who dream about doing pc mod at that level I'm crying now.

Regards.


----------



## StormX2

nice


----------



## slickwilly

I'm gonna miss it, I will be in Vegas for new years but have to get back to work on Monday, sad is Panda, Panda very sad.

Your attention to the details and you talent to execute your visions is beyond good


----------



## TUFinside

I like people who quotes Albert Einstein


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahll*
> 
> This is beyond awesome, period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Star Wars fan, and as someone who dream about doing pc mod at that level I'm crying now.
> 
> Regards.


Hopefully tears of joy then!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nice


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I'm gonna miss it, I will be in Vegas for new years but have to get back to work on Monday, sad is Panda, Panda very sad.
> 
> Your attention to the details and you talent to execute your visions is beyond good


Ah too bad. I will be flying in on the 3rd and leaving on the 10th, hopefully a very happy man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I like people who quotes Albert Einstein


LOL his non conformism and thoughtfullness are a real inspiration for me. I have read almost every book written about him. Even tried diving into some of his work but VERY soon realised I had to stick with popular magazines, d'oh


----------



## ITAngel

Nice work man, Thank you for sharing. +Rep, please keep them coming, I may get some ideas to attemp one my self someday. Hahaha


----------



## iRUSH

This is incredible! When will it arrive and get reassembled? I hope it's ok


----------



## DMatthewStewart

This has been great. BTW, when the petting zoo says youre making too much noise its time to hire an attorney and counter-sue the petting zoo. Dont disturb the Donkey!


----------



## MobAttack

Beautifully incredible!


----------



## Dan-H

Amazing Build. It was a pleasure to read through this. Thanks for posting. and I can't wait to see pics of it in Vegas.


----------



## CyberWolf575

As a huge Star Wars fan and of course a fellow OCNer, just wow.....

You sir, have a talent. This is beyond incredible. Like, I can't wait to see more!
The detail you put in to it, is fascinating!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Nice work man, Thank you for sharing. +Rep, please keep them coming, I may get some ideas to attemp one my self someday. Hahaha


Sure man, you are most welcome to do so. Would love to see other interpretations of the Venator!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> This is incredible! When will it arrive and get reassembled? I hope it's ok


Its allready there, just a 2 day trip. I will be able to do some work on the 4th and 5th before opening on the 6th. I pray to god (and anyone else i can think of) its alright.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> This has been great. BTW, when the petting zoo says youre making too much noise its time to hire an attorney and counter-sue the petting zoo. Dont disturb the Donkey!


Thanks! The donkey and I have an arrangement. I drop him a few slices of bread everynow and again. The goats how ever I had to force choke to be quiet (jk)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MobAttack*
> 
> Beautifully incredible!


thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Amazing Build. It was a pleasure to read through this. Thanks for posting. and I can't wait to see pics of it in Vegas.


Thank you. I try to keep my logs human and also post the messups as they are quite funny sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> As a huge Star Wars fan and of course a fellow OCNer, just wow.....
> 
> You sir, have a talent. This is beyond incredible. Like, I can't wait to see more!
> The detail you put in to it, is fascinating!


Thanks, all I know is that I am having fun again and maybe with a high profile contest like the MSI PRO MOD, someone somewhere will make it so that I can have fun everyday ;-)
And post the fun here!


----------



## daguardian

Thread is as Epic as your creation, what a backstory, and the final result needs no words, well done


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Thread is as Epic as your creation, what a backstory, and the final result needs no words, well done


Thanks man!
Yeah, 7 skinny years and 7 fat ones we hope.


----------



## battleaxe

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> So here is part II
> 
> I managed to get the hull painted two hours before the scheduled pickup for the CES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dry before the next layer. The weather was helping a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got something very special planned for the radgrills.
> 3D printed red HDGlass radgrills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front in this picture is missing due to change in plans at the last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this picture, she looks so dark and grimey here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not build the loop due to possible issues at customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be one of my favorite views. Will look sweet with the loop installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally with the lights on !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to dismantle all the hardware inside so again no issues at customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sure that it was very well strapped down and covered up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it. From cradle to grave a complete log of how I built this first version!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed watching as much as I enjoyed building her!
> 
> On to the next one!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sander aka ASPHIAX






Most flipping impressive...


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> 
> Most flipping impressive...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


----------



## Dortheleus

Congrats sir, very well done, you are only getting better.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Congrats sir, very well done, you are only getting better.


Thank you!
Everyday you learn, its just a matter of how you apply what you have learned.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Hahaha, thanks for ALL the replies lol.
Looks like I need some more >>>


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Truly an excellent build. The Force is strong in this one.

Keep up the impressive work


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> Truly an excellent build. The Force is strong in this one.
> 
> Keep up the impressive work


Thanks man, have great xmas!


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASPHIAX*
> 
> Hahaha, thanks for ALL the replies lol.
> Looks like I need some more >>>


You have inspired so many people in accomplishing projects like this. Great Work! Great Imagination! Great Skills! Great Mental Power! Congratulations on this! Super Duper Cool! I hope your daughter is better. Best of luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ASPHIAX

Thank you very much!
She is !


----------



## ASPHIAX

While I was so busy with getting stuff done on the YAZI some pictures were made by Mortum









AWESOME Greeble shot!









Nice shot of the Aluminum Alloy / RVS stand ..









Its easy to forget how big she is lol ..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Holy crap, that thing is insane. I wish i had such skills. Congrats dude that is SICK!


----------



## 0ldChicken

ha! thats amazing! Such a great idea and the execution is even better! I can't wait to see it up and running!

congrats on CES, that is quite the accomplishment! I wish I wasn't over 1000 miles away from vegas








fantastic build bro!


----------



## Joker35

That looks amazing. Great Work.


----------



## 0493mike

That is truly awesome. Build well you do.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Holy crap, that thing is insane. I wish i had such skills. Congrats dude that is SICK!


Thanks man! Had to work hard to get here but it worked out okish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> ha! thats amazing! Such a great idea and the execution is even better! I can't wait to see it up and running!
> 
> congrats on CES, that is quite the accomplishment! I wish I wasn't over 1000 miles away from vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic build bro!


Thanks man! Yeah CES is going to be sweet. Unless the box has been mistreated , then its gonna blow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joker35*
> 
> That looks amazing. Great Work.


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> That is truly awesome. Build well you do.


Thanks, got some projects in store from Battlestar Galactica, Star Wars and Star Trek so stay tuned!


----------



## bajer29

Being a huge SW fan, this blows my mind. The greebles are spot on, engines/ reservoirs look amazing, lighting is a great touch. I don't think the final build would have looked as good as it does without the fiber optics; they were a must in my opinion. All around great job. I wish I had the tools and patience to do something this magnificent.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Being a huge SW fan, this blows my mind. The greebles are spot on, engines/ reservoirs look amazing, lighting is a great touch. I don't think the final build would have looked as good as it does without the fiber optics; they were a must in my opinion. All around great job. I wish I had the tools and patients to do something this magnificent.


Thanks man.
I just have a simple set of basic design rules.
- No visible cables
- Proper model lighting
- Must have a liquid cooled pc inside


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

is it a computer case ??????? or "just" a model ???

Would be a lot cooler if it was also a computer case


----------



## Touge180SX

It has a fully watercooled computer inside of it. He shows pictures of it earlier in this thread.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> is it a computer case ??????? or "just" a model ???
> 
> Would be a lot cooler if it was also a computer case


It is a computer case, i just havent been able to build the computer in permanently as it could cause problems at customs ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> It has a fully watercooled computer inside of it. He shows pictures of it earlier in this thread.


Thanks man!

To show you how the PC will be installed ..
The 480 radiator is in the nose, the main pc components midship under the tower, and the PSU and Reservoirs will be in the aft section (dont have any pics of that yet)


----------



## Angry-Hermit

Made Kotaku this morning. Source


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is fantastic! It really deserves a proper photo shoot though


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This is fantastic! It really deserves a proper photo shoot though


For sure.


----------



## Nova.

One of the best builds I have seen on this site in my time here. Well done ASPHIAX. Need more pics though


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angry-Hermit*
> 
> Made Kotaku this morning. Source


LOL thanks man! Didnt know they were going to do an article!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This is fantastic! It really deserves a proper photo shoot though


Thanks! This is the V1, the V3 (final version) with about 400 extra 3D hours (read massive detail update on tower, hulls, engines and the internal PC structuring and placement) will get a proper pro shoot.
Planning on building one each year.
Think there will be some good shots coming from CES also.


----------



## Regnitto

Fyi, this build is trending on Facebook right now.


----------



## Alex of the West

Well that is certainly the most amazing looking computer build I have ever seen. I do wonder how many hours you put into that masterpiece out of curiosity?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Fyi, this build is trending on Facebook right now.


Gotta link?


----------



## Regnitto

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Star-Destroyer/103120833062150?source=whrt&position=6&trqid=6234243669104657165


----------



## ignsvn

The pictures really don't do justice.

Should get better photos in better lighting situation.


----------



## Regnitto

still pretty cool that I hopped on Facebook and saw that in my top trending bar


----------



## vaeron

It was very cool to see it on Facebook earlier. I actually had some friends link me saying it was on there after I showed them your handiwork quite some time ago.


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> Fyi, this build is trending on Facebook right now.


Yeah I noticed, blog through the roof, MSI servers stressed lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex of the West*
> 
> Well that is certainly the most amazing looking computer build I have ever seen. I do wonder how many hours you put into that masterpiece out of curiosity?


I think I put about 300 hours in the design and build. Which is ok compared to doing everything by hand and spend 600 hours on the USS EURISKO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> The pictures really don't do justice.
> 
> Should get better photos in better lighting situation.


Yeah the V3 will get a real pro photoshoot. That will be the last version with about 400 more hours spent on all the tiny details and buildquality!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> still pretty cool that I hopped on Facebook and saw that in my top trending bar


lol yeah so funny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> It was very cool to see it on Facebook earlier. I actually had some friends link me saying it was on there after I showed them your handiwork quite some time ago.


LOL, yeah it caught fire yesterday! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dilster97

Nice score on the 780Ti Lightning.

How fast is it going to go in this?


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Nice score on the 780Ti Lightning.
> 
> How fast is it going to go in this?


To be honest, I havent had the time to properly set it up.
Tested all the parts out before shipment on my testbench but just to see if they run.


----------



## spitty13

Holy freaking crap. That is amazing


----------



## Kronvict

Awesome!!! Can't wait to see this in person at CES.


----------



## masterofevil22

What a beastly machine!! Looks Awesome Man!!!


----------



## mrgnex

I dont have words.. Its amazing. Je hebt wel een biertje verdient (You deserved a beer)


----------



## Jolly Roger

Just too much man. Too much. The detail is insane. As a craftsman myself, I completely understand what went into this. This had to have consumed almost your every waking thought. This is something to be truly proud of. You have done epic work. Platinum level modding here. You sit ton a peak few will ever reach.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Kronvict

Was even better in person. Great meeting you as well Ashphiax.Amazing job.


----------



## Dortheleus

Wow, love the finished product. You are amazing!!


----------



## Cyb3r

awesome work asphiax don't forget to celebrate with some belgian beers!







(and yes i know your dutch but i'm not







)


----------



## Droidriven

In a nutshell, amazing build. I might be contacting you from time to time for some advice, I've never done a mod like this but I'm familiar with all the tools and methods you incorporated into this build process, all but the 3D printing anyway. I just might bite into something like this.


----------



## Dimensive

Amazing build and it's pretty awesome seeing it on Newegg!


----------



## ondoy




----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Looks incredi-badness.

Incredi-Badness it is.


----------



## wilkins502

Looks absolutely amazing - I would love to see a video showcasing the fact that it's a full on gaming PC (Playing some games, benchmarks, temps etc)


----------



## ASPHIAX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilkins502*
> 
> Looks absolutely amazing - I would love to see a video showcasing the fact that it's a full on gaming PC (Playing some games, benchmarks, temps etc)


Yeah that will be at the "The Party 14" end of march when the V2 is ready


----------



## sinnedone

Looks like it was a big hit at CES, bet you had fun.


----------



## coreykh25

Great job on the build! It looks perfect!


----------

